# 80% of its populated territory is run by cartels,



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

_"Several weeks ago, the Mexican investigative journal Contralínea posted a map of Mexico prepared by the government of President Andrés Manuel López Obrador (AMLO), showing that 80 percent of the country’s 266 districts recently targeted for enforcement by the Mexican National Guard in a new counter-cartel operation are either controlled (57.5 percent) or disputed (23.3 percent) by the cartels."_



_"All of the major smuggling areas leaning into California, Nogales, Arizona, El Paso, Texas, and the Rio Grande Valley of Texas are fully controlled by the cartels. "_
_
"Thus, we now see from an internal document of the Mexican government an admission that Mexico has essentially lost control over every important populated area in Mexico outside Mexico City and a few others, and particularly the most sensitive areas of the U.S.-Mexican border."_

https://www.conservativereview.com/news/mexican-government-admits-80-populated-territory-run-cartels-including-key-border-areas/


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

What a surprise....


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Consider the source, for a start:

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/conservative-review/


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

LoggedIn,
I think that moving to Mexico would be, for you, a horrible mistake. For those who hope to find it there is a monster hiding behind every bush. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...0-80-its-populated-territory-run-cartels.html
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...eatening-tourism-cancun-unreported-world.html


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Consider the source, for a start:
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/conservative-review/


yeah, pretty much anyone that resorts to quoting any source that starts with "conservative...whatever" rightfully deserves extra scrutiny.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> LoggedIn,
> I think that moving to Mexico would be, for you, a horrible mistake. For those who hope to find it there is a monster hiding behind every bush.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...0-80-its-populated-territory-run-cartels.html
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/m...eatening-tourism-cancun-unreported-world.html


Should I sell my two homes then? :kiss:


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

AstonsPapa said:


> yeah, pretty much anyone that resorts to quoting any source that starts with "conservative...whatever" rightfully deserves extra scrutiny.


"Kindness is in our power, even when fondness is not". lol


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Who did you expect to control the “smuggling areas”
The local chamber of commerce?
The Catholic Church?
Boy Scouts if America?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Jreboll said:


> Who did you expect to control the “smuggling areas”
> The local chamber of commerce?
> The Catholic Church?
> Boy Scouts if America?



I thought that sometimes the "local chamber of commerce" was the cartel. 

A friend and I were doing some hiking once in Chihuahua. We wanted to climb the highest peak in the area. So we stopped in the government office building of a small town and asked for directions. The town, Guadalupe y Calvo, is near the border with Sinaloa and not too far from the Golden Triangle between Chihuahua, Sinaloa and Sonora. The mayor was the closest official to a tourist director and he really didn't want to deal with us, so he sent us to the chief of police. The police chief assigned two men and a truck to guide us out to the nearest road access to the mountain. I think we may have been the first non-Mexicans that ever visited.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Even if this is true... Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier own government officials!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

1happykamper said:


> Even if this is true... Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier own government officials!


Maybe it depends on the region, but in my experience many more Mexicans see the cartels as a “cancer” that is ruining their country.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless you lve in the headquarters of the bg bosses or listen to Dr Medeles, all the people I know in Jalisco , Chiapas and Oaxaca do not trust the cartes or the government which is usually mixed up with one of the cartel.. t is often difficult to separate them from each other ..The Robin hood legend is alive and well but I do not know anyone who really believes it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

thirty two execution last week in Oaxaca so if that is the safest state n the union, gives you an idea of the rest of the country...


----------



## AstonsPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

*statistically speaking..*



citlali said:


> thirty two execution last week in Oaxaca so if that is the safest state n the union, gives you an idea of the rest of the country...


.000806% of the population of the state of Oaxaca each week..
0
which is approximately a yearly average of .04% of the population of the state of Oaxaca


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

still 32 families losing their relatives.. it is easy to reduce everything to statistic not so easy when .00000001 is your relative..

Look I have led here since 2001 and I am not worried about the cartels here more than I was about mass shooting in the States..

The reality is thatt there is no safe place if you are involved in one of these shootings and every place is safe if you are not involved..

When the son of a friend of ours disappeared and then was found with a narco manta in the Chapala area, people called us and told us to stay away from the woman who had lost her son because it was a cartel murder and that they could come after friends and family. We ignored the advice but this is when you feel that fear in your stomach and that is ugly, people coming to work for us were afraid , and their friends were afraid. The statistics make zero difference, once you understand that , you are beginning to feel for the people who lose people and leave their country out of fear and know tht statistics are irrelevant.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

""thirty two execution last week in Oaxaca so if that is the safest state in the union, gives you an idea of the rest of the country...""



AstonsPapa said:


> .000806% of the population of the state of Oaxaca each week..
> 0
> which is approximately a yearly average of .04% of the population of the state of Oaxaca



It would be sad if the murders had happened in a pueblito of only 60 residents...


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Jreboll said:


> Who did you expect to control the “smuggling areas”
> The local chamber of commerce?
> The Catholic Church?
> Boy Scouts if America?


No one.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

1happykamper said:


> Even if this is true... Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier own government officials


As well they should.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> Maybe it depends on the region, but in my experience many more Mexicans see the cartels as a “cancer” that is ruining their country.


Gee, that's funny. That's how most Americans see the GOP. We don't trust our government either, because they are aligned with foreign criminal gangs and murderers.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Apples and oranges, usually the US police does not deliver people to get murdered by gangs neither are they involved in kidnapping people and so on..

or involved in murdering 43 students...

[cut]


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

1happykamper said:


> Even if this is true... Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier own government officials!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We should define “many”


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

LoggedIn said:


> _"Several weeks ago, the Mexican investigative journal Contralínea posted a map of Mexico prepared by the government of President Andrés Manuel López Obrador (AMLO), showing that 80 percent of the country’s 266 districts recently targeted for enforcement by the Mexican National Guard in a new counter-cartel operation are either controlled (57.5 percent) or disputed (23.3 percent) by the cartels."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should start by defining “run by the cartels” 
Drug dealers do not “run “ the Country
I would think, without any sources, that 100 % of the drug business are controlled by drug cartels (drug dealers) and 100% of the deals take place in populated areas


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

GARYJ65 said:


> We should define “many”


More than a few, less than a lot.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LoggedIn said:


> More than a few, less than a lot.


What does "Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier [sic] own government officials" even mean. I don't know any Mexicans who —trust— either one.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> thirty two execution last week in Oaxaca so if that is the safest state n the union, gives you an idea of the rest of the country...


Who said Oaxaca is the safest state?
Who said Oaxaca is safe?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Some one on this forum said it was the safest... I do not believe it but really it is all relative and it does not matter.. It is safe if you are ok and it is not if you get in trouble..

I read in some paper Chiapas was the safest, pretty funny since many people think twice about going to some places..If you are minding your own business and no one want your stuff it is safe, otherwise you are dead.. Ask the 2 bicyclists who got killed last year.. By the way no one ever got caught on those murders...there are lots of assault on that road and yet some paper publishes that it is the safest state.. It s all BS...


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> What does "Many Mexicans trust the cartel more than thier [sic] own government officials" even mean. I don't know *any Mexicans* who —trust— either one.


Not one? I know hundreds.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and who knows people from the cartels?.. Not that many either..


----------

